# Panther black RS3 (wheel off New car prep)



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beast of a car, amazing looks. Proper mean colour combo

The car goes through the usual multi wash and decon process with the addition of wheels being removed in order to coat front to back and coat colliers and hubs too

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wash, tar and fall out all done
DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Tyres done multiple times also to ensure a clean base
DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

In for coating and dressing

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the wheels, tyres and callipers were done they were refit, tyre pressures checked and torqued correctly. Then it was into the surgery

As the car was black, not overly hard and generally gorgeous i opted to up the machining a bit, use an intermediate set then refine with essence, just to be sure

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finish was as expected, not "bad", just lacking our high level of expectations

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Its always the spoilers where you find the worst bits

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

after

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Little finicky black lips all polished too

DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Couple of isolated areas needed work

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss plastics as always

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once all the refining and coating (full artdeshine) was done the little bits were done, private reg plates and black badges fit

DSC_0105 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Everyday matts cleaned and put in, the new expensive ones coated and placed in the boot

DSC_0102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some finished shots inside

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0108 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0124 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finally some exterior shots

DSC_0141 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0142 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0143 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Lovely car, great results.... Do you ever sleep Matt?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Stunning finish stunning car too just wished they'd do specific alloys instead of rota's that are on all Audi. Proper mean in black


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Amazing car. Great work :car:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work Stangalang as always, I would prefer it more if it had two doors. :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work as always


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

tidy that lad:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning again  Some motor that. If it did as many miles to the gallon as mine I'd be tempted


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Stunning work Matt as always, this shot is just :doublesho.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Again, amazing work!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

looks great stang!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, looking really well :thumb: also like the gloss black window trim in comparison to the usual silver


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Mmmmm, not bad......
Nice finish, not a fan of the fastback shape tho...glad to see you're maintaining your usual high standards. Take a day off..:thumb:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Car looks stunning!! Love the RS3.

Any chance you could show some photos of your lighting set-up??


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cracking detail matt:argie: really like them alloys, they really match the car:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

bigmac3161 said:


> Stunning finish stunning car too just wished they'd do specific alloys instead of rota's that are on all Audi. Proper mean in black


Nice job, agree with this comment, these wheels are so old hat now.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning finish mate


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Test drove one of these last month... Stupidly and scarily quick..

Great detail as usual :thumb:


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Audi should do an RS3 in saloon shape, still got the best sounding engine ever though.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Reanimation said:


> Audi should do an RS3 in saloon shape, still got the best sounding engine ever though.


It's coming shortly.


----------

